# i have a blue platy and i think it is pregnant but can any one tell me jeu date



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a blue platy and i think it is pregnant but can any one tell me jeu date


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm looks like she is to me. Looks like a gravid spot.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

the thing is that o dont know when she is due.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The photo's a bit blurry, id say around 3 weeks but I could be wrong.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

ok ta i will keep commenting to let you know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

i'd say 4+.......and when she is comfortable enough to drop them.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

i would have thought that it would have been sooner due to the gravid spot


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

1st off a gravid spot is not a sure sign of being ready to deliver. i have male guppys with a gravid spot....doesnt mean they are prego. if you start seeing eyes in the place of the gravid spot u know she is nearly ready.


----------

